# Forbidden to sell MREs???



## catsraven (Jan 25, 2010)

My niece just told me they went to the Army Surplus to buy some MREs and the clerk told them that they did not have any and they were forbidden to order any more or sell them anymore! Has anyone herd any thing about this? Or is the clerk just full of BS?


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

Huh. Forbidden by who? Their own chain, the government, the local authorities? :scratch: Be interesting to know.


----------



## catsraven (Jan 25, 2010)

I dont know she did not say nor did she ask. I think Im going to take a trip down there and ask some questions.


----------



## BadgeBunny (Nov 2, 2010)

Nope ... haven't heard of that in our area either. Maybe they didn't have any out and the clerk just didn't want to go get them out of the back??


----------



## thunderdan19 (Oct 12, 2010)

I don't know when it went into effect (my guess would be when we went to war some years back), but official GI MREs are off limits to sell. Commercial MREs have picked up the slack.


----------



## Turner (Dec 30, 2010)

interesting, ill have to look into that, i havent heard anything in my area... maybe there was some confusion about military over commercial MRE's


----------



## BasecampUSA (Dec 26, 2010)

Turner said:


> interesting, ill have to look into that, i havent heard anything in my area... maybe there was some confusion about military over commercial MRE's


That's right, Thunderdan and Turner

The ban is on _military MRE's that are or were U.S. Government property_. Those are stamped with U.S. Government contract numbers.

Commercially produced MRE's are not prohibited, even though they appear to look like the military variety. They would have different lot numbers and dates, but not the U.S. Government contract numbers.

This is to prevent misappropriation of U.S. Government property for private resale, and the sale of outdated MRE's.

- Basey


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

There tryin ta raise a big hoopla on ebay about the military ones to. Seems folks er walkin off with em faster then they can keep track of em. So yeah, it would be illegal ta sell US Government MRE's.

Now ya can poses em, say ya know somebody what be in the military an they got some what was issued. They can give those to ya. 

The commerial stuff is still fer sale an the government don't care what er done with those.


----------



## ComputerGuy (Dec 10, 2010)

I just bought another case on e-bay.


----------



## catsraven (Jan 25, 2010)

I cant get there for a couple of days. So the clerk could be telling the truth from what I'm reading on this thread.


----------



## booter (Jan 23, 2010)

It's been years now, but at the 'Big Los Angeles county Gun Show' in Pomona at the county fairgounds [Gun-Haters got it shut down years ago] there was a Man with his family who used to sell; older well-used MILSURP, uniforms, mess kits, ammo cans, just regular 'ISSUE' stuff, no guns or weapons at all. the BATF or some other Agency; shut him down [after years of working these Gun Shows], tried and convicted him, and sent him to prison. For years his wife and kids worked the same shows with this same merchandise, and displayed signs asking for help with helping her husband's defense [petitioning for a re-trial], I don't know what the outcome was. ''So I guess that if the Govt. feels like it, they can dredge up some obscure law on their books, and invoke it-at their leisure & our expense - whenever they get A Wild Hair!''


----------



## vn6869 (May 5, 2010)

*Booter*, seems a little far fetched, may be a lot more to this story, possibly failure to pay taxes, licensing fees.

*Catsraven * I have heard that about "military" MRE's, but then they are made by civilian contractors - who now sell them on the civilian market,


----------



## Ponce (May 3, 2009)

Let's face it people, in the future and with all the new wars to come the government can use all the MER's that they can get.......and much more when the draft is in place............this is going to be a nightmare.


----------



## 101airborne (Jan 29, 2010)

thunderdan19 said:


> I don't know when it went into effect (my guess would be when we went to war some years back), but official GI MREs are off limits to sell. Commercial MREs have picked up the slack.


thunder..... as far as I know it has never been legal to sell "official" govt./military issue MRE's. While some places did sell them they were not doing so legally. A friend of mine owns a local store and hw is approached frequently by GI's who brought home several cases with them and want to sell them. He tells them no because he would be recieving stolen property and subject to prosecution.

Again I may be incorrect here but that is what I've been told. Which really doesn't matter as the civilian version is basically the same product just in different package labeling. I called my friend and asked about a ban on selling them and he said there is no ban, he can get them almost any time. The only holdup would be if they are back ordered, he said his supplier told him they are selling lots more of them as people are starting to "stock up" since MH had stopped or slowed down on having dehyds for civilian sales.


----------

